# Best Spot for Spinning on Utah Lake?



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

I am looking to fish a little tomorrow afternoon on Utah lake and am wondering which access is the best? If y'all could give me some tips I would greatly appreciate it. 

Also, is a 7' Medium Action rod too much for this kind of fishing?

Rapala Size to use? Kastmaster size?

I'm from Oregon and this is really my first time ever trying to catch anything smaller than a Steelhead..


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Have fun exposing yourself to toxic waste, you couldn't pay me to fish there.


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

30-06-hunter said:


> Have fun exposing yourself to toxic waste, you couldn't pay me to fish there.


Is it really that bad? I don't know anything about it..


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Go catch some fish and have a good time. I wouldn't eat too much out of there but you're not going to have any problems eating a few fish.

I haven't fished it enough to be able to recommend anything but there are some on here who will be able to guide you.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You should be fine with what you have for fishing Utah Lake. For sizes you will just have to experiment on what the fish are biting one. 

I never could figure out some peoples opinion of Utah Lake. Perhaps it is from never fishing in a large lake that has few outlets to flush out the water, but the fewer fishing it the better for the rest of us. I have been eating fish out of there since the mid 60's with no problems. As twinkielk15 mentioned a few fish are not going to hurt you and with all the advisories out there you may have problems in all the waters of the state.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Fish from Utah Lake pairs well with Rockstar energy drinks, the milieu of chemicals creates a heady aroma that barely makes you nauseous at all.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

GreenFletchings said:


> I am looking to fish a little tomorrow afternoon on Utah lake and am wondering which access is the best? If y'all could give me some tips I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Also, is a 7' Medium Action rod too much for this kind of fishing?
> 
> ...


Right now, the lake has quite a bit of rotting, melting, unsafe ice to deal with, so I don't how well you will do with a spinning rod. If you are dead set on trying, I try the Provo river inlet.

RE"Have fun exposing yourself to toxic waste, you couldn't pay me to fish there."

Really? Yes, the carp and channel cats have a consumption advisory for PCB, but the other fish are tested safe for consumption. The biggest fish advisory problem in the state is mercury. Many of our "scenic" and "clean" fisheries currently have mercury advisories on them. Utah Lake? Nope. In fact the fish from UL had some of the *lowest *mercury numbers in the state, when reviewing the raw numbers. Thanks to a number of efforts, including the always @#%*&ed about June sucker program, they have cleaned the water up a lot too. Just because it is turbid, does not automatically mean pollution.

But suit yourself. You can always go up to Jordanelle and keep a smallmouth bass. Besides eating it, you could also stuck it under your tongue and accurately take your body temperature with all the mercury in it. 8)


----------



## Tagthefisherman (Apr 6, 2014)

The lake is not as dirty as people say it is. Due to the shallowness and lack of vegetation it can look dirty but it's just muddy water.

Utah lake is fun to fish Cuz you never know what you're gonna catch. I'm surprised that so many people avoid it. Right now the ice situation might make it difficult to fish utah lake but I'd try at the Provo boat harbor as was mentioned. 

Try smaller sized silver or gold Kastmasters.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Just don't take your dog:

http://www.sltrib.com/info/staff/1681075-155/utah-algae-lake-department-health-green

I went down to Utah Lake last weekend and tried fishing in the Provo by it, the water was super clear and I didn't see a single fish, but I saw all kinds of garbage in the water and after dealing with the smell and the weird slippery feeling on my line when I'd reel it back in, I decided I would never go fishing in Utah Lake again.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Jedidiah said:


> Just don't take your dog:
> 
> http://www.sltrib.com/info/staff/1681075-155/utah-algae-lake-department-health-green


That is long gone..


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> That is long gone..


Yep, it is indeed.

That event described in the paper/link happened to a client of mine. That same sludgy algae growth can happen in any shallow marshy areas at certain times in the year. It is also a fairly rare event to have all the ingredients occur for it to happen in such a way to be toxic. As for garbage, I won't argue with you there, but very sadly, I see dirtbags litter up almost any public fishing area I go to anymore, so UL just doesn't seem any worse to me.

I really don't care if a certain person fishes UL or not, but popping off that the white bass, bluegills, crappie, walleye, perch, and others besides carp and channel cats are toxic death bombs is misinformed.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

My grandfather ate fish from Utah Lake all his life. he was Nearly 90 when he died of a heart attack he had while helping my uncle dig fencepost holes.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The hardest part about fishing utah lake is finding access to it. It's covered with frag or private property. Inlets and boat harbors are probably your best bet. I don't eat fish out of that lake because I can't stand the taste of warm water fish but their fun to catch and you never know what your going to catch.


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

I would second the idea on fishing the inlets and harbors. You will likely catch white bass, catfish, walleye, and largemouth bass. Crappie are a possiblitly too. I would fish with small jigs, spinners, or bait.


----------

